# Powermac G5 (dual core 1,8 Ghz). va t'il tenir le coup?



## tbaudat (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je sollicite grandement votre aide,car débutant sur mac,j'ai un peu de peine à me faire une idée de ce que vaut ce powermac..

Voici les caractéristiques de la machine:

Mac OS X version 10.5.5
Powermac G5 (dual core 1,8 Ghz)
carte graphique geforce FX5200 64 Mo (agp..)
4 x 1 Go de ram (PC3200)
400 go de disque 7200 tr/min

d'après ce que je peux voir sur wikipédia,la machine à en tout cas 4 ans,mais on vient de me rajouter de la ram ainsi qu'un autre HDD (d'ou les 400 Go)

*ce powermac est destiné uniquement au montage vidéo sous Finalcut Express HD
*
la question que je me pose,c'est que la carte graphique à l'air quand même super vieille . . . sur PC je dirais même qu'elle est complètement dépassée et ce depuis longtemps. Mais qu'en est il sur mac ? vais je rencontrer des problèmes lors de mes futurs montages ? (je ne ferais rien d'autre dessus)

je n'ose même pas imaginer le prix que cela doit coûter de changer de carte graphique,vu que la carte mère ne supporte pas le port PCI express 

autre petite question: j'ai pu voir sur la carte graphique 2 ports: un qui est en DVI (ou l'écran actuel est branché) et un autre port qui ressemble grandement au DVI,mais plus large. Pourrai je y brancher un 2 ième écran afin de pouvoir bosser en dual screen? 

merci pour votre soutiens et vos conseils


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2008)

La carte graphique n'est absolument pas dépassé pour faire du montage vidéo !!!

La 2D n'a pas beaucoup évoluée tu sais. Si on a besoin de cartes vidéo récentes puissantes c'est uniquement pour tout ce qui est 3D (jeux surtout, et logiciels de 3D).

Donc du moment qu'elle gère bien la 2D dans la résolution de ton écran, elle ne sera jamais dépassée pour ton besoin


----------



## tbaudat (30 Octobre 2008)

salut,et merci de ta réponse ca me réconforte un peu 

sinon tu as une idée sur ce 2 ième port plus large qui se trouve derrière la carte graphique ? j'imagine que je peux acheter un adaptateur mais je trouve bizarre qu'il soit pas de la même taille que le 1 er :mouais:


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2008)

C'est probablement un connecteur ADC (Apple Display Connector), un truc propriétaire qu'Apple a sorti dans son coin, et qui ne s'est jamais imposé en dehors du Mac ...

Il existe des adaptateurs, mais ce n'est pas donné. Si tu as besoin de deux écrans, dans ce cas peut-être serait-il intéressant de changer de carte graphique ...

Sinon dans ce modèle, tu dois avoir 3 slots PCI (à vérifier), tu peux aussi ajouter une deuxième carte graphique à ce format.


----------



## tbaudat (4 Novembre 2008)

ben fait dans les infos système,il est bien spécifié que la CG est sur port AGP . . or ce port n'est plus vraiment utilisé . . et si devoir changer la carte graphique=changer la carte mère, ca va coûter bonbon je sens :x


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2008)

tbaudat a dit:


> ben fait dans les infos système,il est bien spécifié que la CG est sur port AGP . . or ce port n'est plus vraiment utilisé . . et si devoir changer la carte graphique=changer la carte mère, ca va coûter bonbon je sens :x



Comme tous les ports anciens, mais ça ne veut plus dire qu'il n'y a plus de cartes sur le marché.

*Sinon tu ne dois PAS changer de carte mère. La carte graphique est sur le port AGP, pas soudée sur la carte mère. C'est une carte qui s'enlève.*

Ce n'est pas un portable ! 

Sinon j'ai vu un connecteur ADC/DVI chez macsales.com à 35$, ce qui n'est pas trop cher.

Attention, cet adaptateur n'est fait que pour les moniteurs en DVI-D, c'est à dire qu'il ne transmet que la composante numérique. Pas d'analogique, ce qui interdit un deuxième convertisseur DVI vers VGA.

Mais si tu as un moniteur DVI-D, c'est la solution facile et pas trop chère.

Sinon si tu veux remplacer ta carte, ils ont aussi une une 9600 PRO AGP dual-DVI (deux moniteurs en DVI-I, VGA possible avec convertisseurs) à 180$.

Sinon dernière option chez eux, une 9200 PCI (un moniteur en DVI-I, VGA ou S-Video), 109$ que tu installes dans un de tes connecteurs PCI libre.


----------

